# Kipling a la Milo....sort of



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well here he is...he's back from his grooming appt. I like the job overall but I think his head is maybe too shaggy for his body...next time I think we need to blend this a bit. What do you think? He was not so cooperative in taking photos today...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, he reminds me of the stuffed Lion toy I had as a child. He looks cute. But I agree that perhaps the coat needs to be a little longer to blend in.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I'm so jealous! My boys are at the groomers right now. I still hang on to the long hair, but I grind my teeth every time I let Max outside because he finds every water and mud puddle he can find and lays down! grrrrr


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. I think he looks adorable. Mine are always so poofy after come back from the groomer from being blow dried. Maybe once his hair settles, it will blend in better. But very cute !!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Adorable!!!! He looks like a little lion!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love it !


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think he looks great. Also, less brushing for you! What a sweet smile he has.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kipling looks great. I love the way they kept the cut on his head a little longer. They did a good job.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Poornima said:


> Aww, he reminds me of the stuffed Lion toy I had as a child. He looks cute. But I agree that perhaps the coat needs to be a little longer to blend in.


HAHA! I was just about to say that he looks like a little lion  In the last picture he also looks like he's saying "mom...I feel a little naked." He looks so cute though! I mean, how could Kipling _not_ look cute? Impossible.

By the way, I meant to mention that Roscoe must have overheard me and his daddy talking about the funny pictures of Kipling stealing socks, because he has turned into a little thief himself!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks comfortable for the summer! Crisp and clean! What is the weather where you are?

I do agree though with proportion (either leave body hair longer or take some more hair off the head) Decisions, decisions.....hair does grow back and in the meantime, enjoy your little vacation from combing/grooming. 

If you can hold out a few of months, he will be a little shaggy again on the body. Then, I think ......it maybe more proportioned. And, you can start all over with do I cut it or leave it long again. 

Oh! Don't forget just grooming and drying makes our Havs hair look so poofy and light; wait for the hairdew to settle and see what the head looks like, you might be surprised.

Grooming will be so much easier for you right now! 

Let's see how long I can hold out with Dexter.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

KSC said:


> Well here he is...he's back from his grooming appt. I like the job overall but I think his head is maybe too shaggy for his body...next time I think we need to blend this a bit. What do you think? He was not so cooperative in taking photos today...
> 
> View attachment 29099
> 
> ...


I think your groomer did a great job. The main difference between his cut and Milo's is the top knot. Otherwise they followed well, if you took the photos in.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone - he is so soft with his new cut and I do love that his apricot colour is still there on his body. I thought for sure we would lose it all but as it turns out he's still his yummy colour. All of your comments make a lot of sense - I do agree that the poofiness of grooming has to settle first before I fully decide but I'm pretty sure if his neck hair under the chin had a slight trim it would blend better...either that or a week or two of body growing might also help. Overall I'm pleased and yes Geri I took Milo's picture...so they did do as I asked....did I mention they spent 3 hours yesterday de-matting. I felt so bad. He was a very good boy but I felt bad. And I have been brushing and combing but it got away...so now I'm resolved to work every mat the minute I feel it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They did a really nice job and his color is beautiful.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Kipling looks adorable! He does look like a little lion, but a cute, stuffed animal one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at all that lovely apricot on Kipling! I just love that it shows up so nicely with this new cut. He's adorable! I'd agree on giving it a week or so to see how the hair falls and how Kipling moves, and then you could try thinning out some of his neck and chin. Do you have thinning shears, Sylvia? I bought a pair at a local drugstore 3 yrs. ago, for under $15 and still use them.

He looks very much Havanese though, and that's a great outcome as you just never know how groomers are going to trim these guys! Of course now Kipling won't be able to smuggle away socks in his hair. Poor guy.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Look at all that lovely apricot on Kipling! I just love that it shows up so nicely with this new cut. He's adorable! I'd agree on giving it a week or so to see how the hair falls and how Kipling moves, and then you could try thinning out some of his neck and chin. Do you have thinning shears, Sylvia? I bought a pair at a local drugstore 3 yrs. ago, for under $15 and still use them.
> 
> He looks very much Havanese though, and that's a great outcome as you just never know how groomers are going to trim these guys! Of course now Kipling won't be able to smuggle away socks in his hair. Poor guy.


I don't have shears but will get some I think....so far the hair is settling some. The hair under his chin is more white and curly like his mother's so we'll see. Before I do anything though I'll reach out again to ask how to do this.

Thanks for the other positive comments - the groomers told me specifically if they had trimmed him too much under the chin he would have looked too square and too schitzu so at least they have some sense of keeping him looking hav which I like.

On the plus side, he feels like one of those really soft rabbit's feet. I can't believe how soft he is.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sylvia, that's a great analogy. My boys felt like rabbit's feet too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think he looks great! I am envious of the length of the coat!! Now I say that because I have found my little "Shih Tzu/Lowche/TT" Homer was actually matted and felted to his skin on about 1/3 of his body. I tried everything and when I saw the mats were pulling the skin together at his loin and leg, I just said it has to go. So, he will not have nearly the amount of hair on his hindquarters as Kipling has!! Whatever clip Kipling is in will be a winner, he is a great little guy!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks again everyone - I must say it's liberating for now for him to be shorter. We're all so glad he's still fluffy to us as that's what we all love about his coat. My DD keeps referring to him as her little stuffed dog and DH says it's like his coat was when he first came home. And the best part for Kipling? He keeps getting more and more petting because none of us can resist how soft he is! Lucky boy. 

Flynn you know that hair will grow back and you'll be so happy you got rid of the matting. Good for you for taking care of it. Your Homer is lucky to have you..how sad to think of so much matting on them. It can't be comfortable for them...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

KSC said:


> Thanks again everyone - I must say it's liberating for now for him to be shorter. We're all so glad he's still fluffy to us as that's what we all love about his coat. My DD keeps referring to him as her little stuffed dog and DH says it's like his coat was when he first came home. And the best part for Kipling? He keeps getting more and more petting because none of us can resist how soft he is! Lucky boy.
> 
> Flynn you know that hair will grow back and you'll be so happy you got rid of the matting. Good for you for taking care of it. Your Homer is lucky to have you..how sad to think of so much matting on them. It can't be comfortable for them...


Thanks, by Tuesday Homer will have a real name, and hopefully a thread. Tell Kipling he looks like he is in show coat, compared to littl Homer on the back end ;-} Clean is what I am going for!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

We can't wait for his new name and thread. Good luck!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I love it! The first time I got Sophie cut I had Missy do the shelf bangs...but now I'm trying to grow them out so I can do braids and top knots again.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok everyone - it's now 5 days post groom and the report is that the head seems to have settled - though still a bit long, I think I'm going to leave it rather than risk messing it up somehow. But the big news is that Kipling is SO much easier to maintain. He is still developing knots but the big difference is they're easier to get out and stay on top of. Plus I swear his coat feels healthier. And bath tonight was way easier...particularly the drying part. Here he is...he was not in the mood to pose...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He looks adorable. Don't you know he is so happy to be tangle free?? I love the look. He does look quite comfortable, don't you think?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep I agree...I think he knows he's pretty too - he's gotten a lot of compliments


----------

